

So what is the next big thing in Social medea - nagarch

Social Media = ['Follow!','watch !', 'likes' 'Circles!','+1', 'boards', '#tags', 'Share']
We have been seeing many upcoming and available social media sites are using one or all of the above  themes/tricks/idea.
github: follow/watch
Facebook: google: likes,+1
Quora: follow!
Its just diffrent UI design and some times its not ( like watch and follow)
so my question is what is the next big thing!
======
monsto
I don't know what Web 3.0 will look like but Web 4.0 will look like sticks and
stones.

------
raghav305
Jump!

~~~
nagarch
!:)

